# ??Benchmade Prestigedges??



## kboarman (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok first of all I am by no means a chef, my girlfriend however is a home cook extraordinaire and she never ceases to amaze me with here ability to wield a kitchen knife. 

I Have carried a benchmade pocket knife for years, I carried one in combat in Afghanistan and will probably never go without one again in my life, I have tried other knife brands and have found benchmade to be of the highest quality and durability, and they have great customer support. 

I would love to buy my girlfriend the Benchmade prestigedges for Christmas this year. The thing is she is a stickler for quality and knows it when she sees it, also being the avid chef she is she knows what is good in a kitchen and whats not (I don't).

Any help you can give me as to whether or not I'd be making a mistake buying them or if I should go ahead and do it. I am really not interested in getting a knife of equal quality at a lesser price or anything like that. I just want to make sure these are going to be great functional and high quality kitchen knives.

Thanks in advance for your help.
Keith


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I too love Benchmade knives. And while I think this is a beaurtiful set and will be well crafted, it might not be what she wants in a knife. As you've learned, what you like in a knife is one thing and what some one else likes in a knife is something else. 

I think you and she both would be better served allocating her a budget and pointing her to some useful sites and sources. She might be more interested in a Japanese blade profile than the European profile of the Benchmade knives.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Phatch is right.

If your girlfriend were the Benchmade fan, I'd say go ahead. But since she's not, it's a good idea to hold off that particular selection unless it's exactly what she wants. I'm sure they're good knives, but they're not necessarily the ideal set of profiles, sizes or handle-type for her. 

I wouldn't drop big money on 440C kitchen knives. There are better stainless alloys for culinary work like G3, 13C26, VG-10 etc. Even at their current discount -- around $325, down from over $500 for the three knives -- it might not be the world's best deal unless you really loved the "custom" type handles. 

Your desire to share the pleasure you get from using your Benchmade knives with your girlfriend by giving her a few of her own is understandable; even touching. More, at the end of the day, it's just chopping onions and the knife brand doesn't make nearly as much difference as having someone around to keep it sharp for you. Nevertheless, Phatch was right. It's more considerate to let her make her own choices.

BDL


----------



## kboarman (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the input. I think what I will do is show her the Benchmade set and see if it is something she would be interested in. If she's not then I'll just offer to get her any other kitchen knife set she would like. 

I have a good feeling that she will like the euro style Benchmade though, she's kind of old school, cooks on cast iron and what not.

Anyways, thanks again,
Keith


----------

